# grizzly 125 carb issue



## 11bruterider (Feb 27, 2012)

my problem is that it will rev real high and then die out will not hold and idle have took competetly apart and cleaned reassembled and still the same prob. have found that if it is revvin high i can shake the carb and it will also die out. thinkin it may be the float any suggestions??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Supply problem maybe? Burning more then she is getting maybe?


----------



## 11bruterider (Feb 27, 2012)

*Grizz*

It rides fine just high idle when riding when stop it will notidle. Getting plenty of fuel


----------

